# Robot seguidor de luz



## anthony123 (Nov 14, 2007)

http://www.robotic-lab.com/foros/viewtopic.php?t=669

Es ese link se encuentra un robot seguidor super facil cuyo costo no debe pasa de unos cuantos pesos o dolares.

Saludos.


----------



## ciri (Nov 14, 2007)

Mira vos, no creí que era tan sencillo el sistema ese para seguir la luz.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 15, 2007)

Lo mismo dije cuando lo consegui navegando en internet , es tan sencillo que no lleva placa.


----------



## ciri (Nov 15, 2007)

Me quede pensando!.

Este circuito conectado a los motores, como los hace funcionar?.

Es decir, una vez que capta la señal hace andar a pleno los motores?

O, dependiendo el nivel de luz que tenga varia la señal de salida?


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 15, 2007)

funciona como el seguidor de lineas, cuando un LDR recibe la luz, el motor contrario se activa o viceversa y asi.


----------



## ciri (Nov 16, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> funciona como el seguidor de lineas, cuando un LDR recibe la luz, el motor contrario se activa o viceversa y asi.



Esta bien, se activa, pero me refiero al "nivel", esta activación tiene algun parámetro variable en función de la señal que reciba?


----------



## jose_flash (Nov 16, 2007)

la verdad es que el live wire necesita el 950 lux para activarse (al min) si no llega a 950 lux no anda el motor


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 16, 2007)

Recuerda que los simuladores no 100% fiables, quizas en la practicas o en la realidad la cosa sea mejor
Saludos


----------



## ciri (Nov 16, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Recuerda que los simuladores no 100% fiables, quizas en la practicas o en la realidad la cosa sea mejor
> Saludos



O tal vez peor. los programas suelen ser "ideales".


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 16, 2007)

Creo que sip, recuerda que el LDR que varia su resistencia dependiendo la luz. Posiblemente trabaje como el drimmer automatico (de luz) que plublico Fogonazo 
Saludos


----------



## FREEDOM FIGHTERS (May 21, 2008)

la verdad, buscando un sustituto del til78, encontre otro foro donde discutian acerca del robot seguidor de luz que aparece en electronica2000.com , y como no encuentran los til78, decian que trataran con un par de fotoresistencias y con otro par de fotodiodos, ahi dicen que si les funciono, pero que opinan ustedes?


----------



## bakhosm (May 27, 2008)

esi es el que creo yo lo hice tuve que cambiar un poco el diseño yaque con los foto diodos necesitba aumentar la potencia para mover los motores asi que pa esa epoca use unos reles  uno para cada motor jeje perosi funciono si no utiliza un opamp porque los fotos diodos no tienen mucha fuerza para hacer mover los motores... suerte


----------



## matews06 (May 13, 2009)

Ya lo he intentado montandolo en proto-board pero no me funciona.


----------



## matews06 (May 14, 2009)

Ya volvi a hacer el circuito y esta vez ma funciono, debia cambiar las paticas del darlington tip 120 y poner una fotocelda más grande.


----------



## 1000alternativo (May 15, 2010)

hola que tal?, hice el proyecto, y si bien funciona el tip levanta mucha temperatura y a la salida  entraga muy poca tension , solo 0,9 con el sistema activado,(con luz en el ldr)de los 4 volt de alimentacion,si bien mueve apenas el motor no alcanza a prender un led,

que puede estar pasando? 
use tip 121 pero seria el reemplazo del  120
las conecciones estan bien hechas

habra que canbiar el valor de la resistencia?

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## HADES (May 15, 2010)

Bueno salu2, companeros de F.E. viendo que el tema trata acerca de un robot seguidor de luz, les propongo otro esquematico que podria servir tambien que a su vez controla o domina dos motores, pero solo sigue por asi decirlo un sentido a la vez como una especie de tanque, porque estos solo mueven una oruga(rueda pues) a la vez y esto a su vez hace la labor de giro y demas, bueno en unos instantes subo la foto y les adjunto valores salu2

SONIUS


----------



## 1000alternativo (May 18, 2010)

alguien podria ayudarme con esto?: hice el proyecto, y si bien funciona el tip levanta mucha, pero muuuucha temperatura y a la salida entraga muy poca tension , solo 0,9 con el sistema activado,(con luz en el ldr) de los 4 volt de alimentacion,si bien mueve apenas el motor no alcanza a prender un led,

que puede estar pasando? 
use tip 121 pero seria el reemplazo del 120
las conecciones estan bien hechas

habra que cambiar el valor de la resistencia?
intento entusiasmar a un sobrino con la electronica y me parecia que este era un buen comienzo pero estamos atascados con este problema.

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## musulganster (May 24, 2010)

yo tambien lo hice pero con otro tip.. noc cual es pero no me andan los moores. me tira un led si le pongo pero no un motor.. ademas tube que cambiar la conecion de la salidas porq' no funcionaba.


----------



## HADES (May 25, 2010)

Disculpen pero no logro subir la imagen por lo grande ahi la subo al rato

ahora bien compañeros por lo que dicen tienen problemas con los tip que tamaño de resistencias estan usando???
 yo Recomendaria de 10K ahora bien de ese tamaño estan usando??

salu2 me suscribo a este tema


----------



## musulganster (May 25, 2010)

estoy usando una de 1 K.. pero encontre un circuito mejor. usa los transitores bc548..y resistencias tambien de 1K. el circuto esta formado asi: la bas del transitor esta conectada a la resistencia y esta esta conectada en serie con el ldr... osea una patita de la resistencia esta conectada a la base del transitor, la otra a una patita del ldr y la otra patita del ldr esta conectadaal motor y ala entrada +. la entrada - esta en el emisor del transitor. lo hice y funciona lo unico es que tambien reduce la potencia del motor pero hay que adaptarle una buena reduccion para que ande bien. saludos


----------



## HADES (May 26, 2010)

musulganster dijo:


> estoy usando una de 1 K.. pero encontre un circuito mejor. usa los transitores bc548..y resistencias tambien de 1K. el circuto esta formado asi: la bas del transitor esta conectada a la resistencia y esta esta conectada en serie con el ldr... osea una patita de la resistencia esta conectada a la base del transitor, la otra a una patita del ldr y la otra patita del ldr esta conectadaal motor y ala entrada +. la entrada - esta en el emisor del transitor. lo hice y funciona lo unico es que tambien reduce la potencia del motor pero hay que adaptarle una buena reduccion para que ande bien. saludos



En ese caso que ya tenes andando el bc548 ese tipo de transistor se usa generalmente para saturar o excitar la base de un transistor de potencia mayor ya que si no estoy mal el bc548 solo soporta 500mA, o sea podes asi como ya esta funcionando el bc tomar el emisor del bc y conectarlo a la base de un tipxxx que quieras y ya atraves de esta forma esta bien dominado el transistor de potencia ah y se me escapaba no olvides colocar el diodo de proteccion contra los picos de voltage que genera el motor.   No se si me di a enter salu2


----------



## levr900321 (Jun 13, 2010)

Disculpa tienes el diagrama de ese seguidor de luz, es q lo necesito urgentemente, es un proyecto escolar, pero el que diseñé es muy simple y fue rechazado, espero me puedas ayudar...


----------



## NTM (Ago 9, 2010)

Bueno yo hice un robot seguidor de luz pero no m salio.. el robot da vueltas circulares y circulares.. no entiendo el porque de las vueltas pero luego conecte los motores a los 3 v i ace lo mismo no se que podra ser..
mas tarde les adjunto un video mas el diagrama...










ya aqui esta el diagrama. en pdf.. 
saludos..


----------



## mOqqO (Ago 10, 2010)

ps segun el diagrama 
la ldr 
controla la base del 557
i ps ya hace una conexion en darlington 
para polarizar al motor 
pero esos transistores no te van a servir 
intenta cambiando el bc549
por el 2n3904 o si no lo encuentras por el bc548

tambien puede ser qe los motores qe usas 
si son de los chafitas de 3 volts 
no te van a funcionar o funcionaran mal

mira 




yo tambien ice un robot qe sige la luz i ese funciona perfectamente 
no creo qe tengas dudas despues de qe lo veas
[si no se ve el video avisa ^-^ saludos


----------



## thenot (Ago 10, 2010)

mOqqO dijo:


> ps segun el diagrama
> la ldr
> controla la base del 557
> i ps ya hace una conexion en darlington
> ...



No se que buscas con eso, en general esos 3 transistores son exactamente iguales y cumplirán el mismo propósito aquí.

No se si ya lo habrás hecho, pero prueba tu autito en un lugar a obscuras, entonces no debería andar y luego con una linterna le alumbras una ldr y se movería hacia un lado, lo mismo con la otra. También no vi que pusieras potenciometros, pero al parecer pusiste resistencias variables, estas tienes que controlarlas para ajustar el nivel de luz, es decir regular hasta que ambos motores no se muevan a un cierto nivel de luz, cuando ya no se muevan al ponerle luz a una ldr debería moverse (obvio que una luz mayor a la luz que los regulaste).

Si no pasas la primera prueba de que el auto al estar en algo totalmente a obscuras no anda (osea a obscuras hace lo mismo), entonces tendrás que entrar a ver las conexiones que tienes y si es tan bien puestos los transistores que es lo que mas se tiene problema siempre.

Saludos y cualquier problema u avance postealo aquí


----------



## NTM (Ago 10, 2010)

Voy a probar lo que dijiste.thenot


----------



## NTM (Ago 11, 2010)

ya lo hice. pero no pasa nada.. 
hasta movi los motores que mraban para abajo los deje de lado. pero no ahi solucion 
ahora anda para todos lados el autito. jejej


----------



## thenot (Ago 12, 2010)

bueno entonces deberás revisar como te dije el conexionado, lo que debes tener mal es el patillaje de los transistores. si tienes una cámara con un pixelaje decente pon unas fotos de tus conexiones y ver si te puedo ayudar a encontrar la falla.

Saludos!!


----------



## NTM (Ago 12, 2010)

em yo puse esto. te lo explico y mañana te mand  foto.. aver. la primera pata es colector base emisor en los dos transistores... asi me salia en la net (mirando el transistor con la guatita para atras. de frente con la parte plana)


----------



## thenot (Ago 12, 2010)

según lo que busque también tiene ese patillaje, pero envía las fotos, que no le veo otro problema que no sea de una mala conexión.
Saludos!


----------



## NTM (Ago 12, 2010)

bueno intentare acerlo hoy.

ya ta..
es lo que pude hacer..


----------



## thenot (Ago 13, 2010)

mm la verdad es que no se nota casi nada, dejame simular algo y te lo envio..

---------
edit:
ya mira simule el circuito y te dejo como deberia ir conectado, esto es para un solo motor. deberías hacer esto para ambos motores, y recordar que el circuito que tiene la ldr de la derecha debe conectarse al motor de la izq, y para la ldr de la izq el motor de la derecha, así podrá seguir la luz, sino se arrancara de ella.
Mira la imagen, así debería estar conectado. Y recuerda que debes mover el potenciometro hasta que el motor no gire a un cierto nivel de luz.

Saludos y ojala te sirva!


----------



## NTM (Ago 15, 2010)

lo hice todo.. pero ahora no me anda por el peso le kitare el protoboard..
me demorare un tiempo .. pero intentare no demorarme


----------



## thenot (Ago 15, 2010)

Ok! no hay problema cualquier avance o problema lo publicas 

Estamos al habla!


----------



## thenot (Ago 25, 2010)

Y te funciono todo bien? Si así es déjalo expresado, servirá para que alguien que revise el post después vea que el tema esta solucionado y que el circuito expuesto si funciona y así no se creen nuevos temas con lo mismo 

Saludos!!


----------



## NTM (Ago 29, 2010)

no me funciono .. creo que es el peso.. como soluciono eso..?


----------



## thenot (Ago 29, 2010)

peso?? no es capaz de moverlo bien?
y como quitarle peso, lo respondería con la misma pregunta, o sea quitandole peso XD
No e tenido tiempo si no lo habría armado con unos motores con reductora que tengo para ver como funciona, pero raro que sea el peso, con motores de eso de juguete e movido un peso de algo mas de 1 kilo, así que raro que sea eso.. a menos que sean bien chicos tus motores..


----------



## NTM (Ago 30, 2010)

jeje si .. 
pero dime algo que diferencia tiene.. tener  3 volt en pila de 1.5 con una bateria de 8 media agastada..
ahi cual funcionario las pilas?


----------



## thenot (Ago 30, 2010)

emmm... si una bateria de 9 volts da 3 volts entonces no creo que funcione muy bien, dado que una bateria de 9 volts si te entrega 3 es por que esta muy gastada, claro tienes 3 volts, pero el amperaje debe estar muy bajo, por ello no es capaz de mover los motores con peso.. Pruebalo con 2 pilas nuevas o si tienes alguna fuente que te entregue 3 volts seria mejor (solo para probar que el circuito funciona, despues es buscar las baterias adecuadas para que funciones, ya que una fuente no es muy portable para un auto asi)..
Yo cuando usaba baterias y esta ya me marcaban 7 volts, entonces ya no estaban en condiciones de mover bien unos motores, por que su amperaje había bajado mucho y esto es lo que necesitan los motores para tener fuerza..

Saludos!!


----------



## NTM (Ago 31, 2010)

aa tonces si los ago mover con 2 pilas de 1.5 los movera  mas rapido..  oka


----------



## thenot (Ago 31, 2010)

Sep, si la pilas están buenas no deberías tener problema en mover los motores.. 

Cualquier avance bueno o malo avisas.. Así quien lea tendrá toda la info para hacer lo mismo. Si te funciona y puedes poner un video como los primeros mucho mejor 

Saludos!! estamos al abla!


----------



## NTM (Ago 31, 2010)

oka jeje. ahi te respondo mañana..


----------



## NTM (Sep 4, 2010)

mira estaba aciendo este diagrama ya que escuche a un amigo que le funciono
ahora lo malo
es que no se como acerlo andar con los motores tengo 2 tipos de motores uno de los lectores. (esos de 3v) i esos de jugetitos. 
e intentado con los 2.. i le e puesto asta 12 v q es lo q me dijo un amigo

ahora intentare acerlo con el... circuito anterior.. 
bye bye!


----------



## thenot (Sep 4, 2010)

del circuito que muestras lo único que encuentro que no anda bien es el led en serie con el motor, sino te funciono, ponlo en paralelo con este (osea en serie con la resistencia de 330 y estos 2 en paralelo con el motor).. Pero el circuito anterior no debería por que no funcionar...


----------



## NTM (Sep 4, 2010)

. jeje verdd. aver si me pongo a acer el otro.
. pero ia ocupe placa. me da flojera comprarme otra..
pero el led se va apagando.. cuando no ahi intensidad..
se apaga i enciende.. dependiendo de la foto resistencia.. i el motor..



NTM dijo:


> oka jeje. ahi te respondo mañana..


a i si me funciona.. solo que no se porque ahora no funciona..


----------



## thenot (Sep 4, 2010)

lo led lo digo por que toma toda la intensidad del motor.. y de la forma que te digo igual debería hacer lo mismo de prender y apagar segun la intensidad de la luz en la fotoresistencia..


----------



## NTM (Sep 4, 2010)

mira a ese diagraama le doi 3 volt i me da para el motor. 0.7 o mas o menos en ese rango..


----------



## thenot (Sep 4, 2010)

y te da para mover el motor? (supongo que hablas del ultimo diagrama)
Si no te da para mover el motor, elimina el led y haz un puente en su lugar y tambien elimina la res de 330. y en la resistencia de 2.2 ponle una resistencia variable y lo controlas hasta que a plena luz te entregue los 3 volts o algo cercano..


----------



## NTM (Sep 4, 2010)

oka. lo are.. te digo mañana..


----------



## thenot (Sep 4, 2010)

vale!!  no vmos mañana entoncs XD


----------



## IsmaElPic (Nov 19, 2010)

lo que puedes hacer y resulta muy util es conseguir simuladorres de circuitos para la pc y te ahorra tiempo y los podes corregir antes de comprar las cosas!!!!! el proteus es muy bueno y facil


----------



## teslaman (Feb 16, 2011)

Desde Honduras les mando un saludo a todos los miembros del foro
Soy Alex, Estudiante de ingenieria electronica, tercer año de facultad

actualmente cursando la clase de fisica electronica

como proyecto nuestro profesor nos asigno la elaboracion de un vehiculo que siga un punto de laser, similar a como se ve en el video que pongo a continuacion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?hl=es&v=M-8yqBHnJYA

La diferencia esta en que, en el video, su creador utilizaa una camara inalambrica, una laptop con un programa, y un pic que recive ordenes de la laptop


y nuestro proyecto debe ser realizado con sensores
actualmente estamos provando con fotoresistencias y lentes de camara
colocamos las foto resistencias en un bote obscuro, y lo tapamos con un lente, de esta forma, al tener un laser en frente, obtenemos una variacion en la resistencia (disminiye)
mientras que sin el lente, la disminucion es casi nula

Les agradeceria mucho de antemano, cualquier consejo, ayuda, o informacion que me puedan brindar

Gracias


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Tesla, muy interesante tu proyecto!
Exactamente  que eslo que ocupas?

Cuantas photoresistencias estan utilizando?
Cuanto varia el valor de la resistencia?
Estan amplificando la señales?


----------



## teslaman (Feb 17, 2011)

Tenemos 2 fotoresistencias
con los lentes el valor en ohm pasa de Mega a kilo
mas o menos 3k, siempre menos de 5k

para nuestra primera prueba utilizamos un comparador operacional, para prender un led, cuando la fotoresistencia detectaba luz.
En completa obscuridad, el led no encendia
nuestro problema es el siguiente
la prueba la tuvimos que hacer a obscuras, pues cuando encendiamos la luz de aula, inmediatamente el led se encendia
no se como hacer para que la fotoresistencia solo se accione cuando la luz que le ponemos en frente sea la de un laser, no cualquier luz


----------



## cris3D (Feb 17, 2011)

usa algún receptor con filtro de día y que opere, por lo menos, con un valor cercano a la longitud de onda del láser,

http://www.fairchildsemi.com/tree/optoelectronics/infrared/photo-sensors/

algo como eso, quizás sirva,


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 17, 2011)

Proba usando un el contenido de un disquete para que funcione como filtro.


----------



## teslaman (Feb 17, 2011)

gracias por el dato del filtro solar
un filtro puede ser, una lamina de esas que se usan pasa sacar radiografias ?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 17, 2011)

El tema es saber que tipo de luz deja pasar, en el caso de los disquetes creo que deja pasar la luz roja, similar al filtro que tienen los controles remotos.


----------



## teslaman (Feb 20, 2011)

excelente, voy a probarlo, a ver si resulta


----------



## gort (Ene 6, 2012)

porque se usa una resistencia de 1k y no una de otro valor.......como la calculan?


----------



## luis5195 (Jul 2, 2013)

hola a todos,

tengo una inquietud, me mandaron a fabricar un robot seguidor de luz, pero este no es de los comunes este robot responde a la luz de la sig manera.
*mediante un potenciometro se regula una distancia, entonces el robot al colocarle una lampara se debe poner con respecto a la lampara la distancia que fue calibrada a traves del potenciometro, es decir si calibro 50 cm y el robot esta a 20 cm este debe retroceder hasta colocarse a 50 cm y frenar o por el contrario si este esta a 70 cm debera seguir hacia adelante y quedar a 50 cm y frenar.
asi es el funcionamiento del robot, detalles adicionales es que me informaron que lo haga con amplificadores operacionales y basicamente es un control proporcional.
les agradesco me ayuden para saber como resolver este planteamiento con esquemas electronicos o ideas las cuales yo pueda esquematizar muchas gracias. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2013)

¿ Y que es lo que llevás desarrollado o averiguaste hasta ahora ?


----------



## Dan4Game (Ago 20, 2016)

Hola, soy nuevo en el mundo de la electronica, vi un proyecto de un robot seguidor de luz, intente hacerlo pero  no logro hacer que funcione, estoy utilizando una protoboard pero no logro que al conectar la bateria de 9V  el led rojo se encienda al recibir luz la fotorecistencia y que se apague el led cuando obstruya el paso de la luz a la fotoresistencia, agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## chclau (Ago 21, 2016)

Publica por favor el circuito que realizaste. Sin eso es imposible ayudarte.


----------



## Dan4Game (Ago 21, 2016)

Este es el circuito,


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2016)

Dan4Game dijo:


> Este es el circuito,




1) Lee *este* tema
2) Revisa lo que armaste, polaridades, valores, estado (Sano o dañado)

Ver el archivo adjunto 147523​
Si no encuentras nada mal, intenta cambiar la resistencia de 100KΩ por otra de, por ejemplo, 220KΩ.


----------

